# Grilled fruit ahh the sweet tastes of summer



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2011)

Apricots, peaches, nectarines  also wonderful when the others have not come into season yet are pears,thick slices of pineapple,bananas  these get sprinkled  with I even grill thickslabs of apple then squeeze fresh lemon juice over the fruit til they are tender  transfer to serving plate  sprinkle with sugar and serve with lemon wedges or wanna get fancy?Make some spicy chocolate sauce to drizzle over fruit.combine 4 oz. bittersweet chocolate , chiopped with 2 Tab.half and half in top of double boilerheat of hot not boiling water for about 2 min. Remove from heat add 1 tea vanilla and1/4 tea. cayene Stir til smooth if sauce is too thick add 1-2 tab half and half fill sillable fruit with mascarpone and then drizzle with chocolate sauce. serve right away
kadesma


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 3, 2011)

grilled pineapple is the best lol


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 3, 2011)

I found a recipe for grilled plums that I want to try when the are in season here.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I found a recipe for grilled plums that I want to try when the are in season here.


I love plums and grilling them sounds great.
kades


----------

